# Buff Orpington crossed with black Silkie roo



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

Anyone know what a Buff Orpington crossed with black Silkie roo would look like?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

As far as color, it will probably be Black. I'm not sure about the silkie genes.


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I was told females will have black/dark skin and males will be lighter and males will have dark feathering due to genetics. (Not sure if that's true)

I'm just curious what exactly they would look like over all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I have mixed the skin is always black, doesn't matter the sex. The feathers will be soft but not Silkie like. Sparse feathering on the legs and feet most of the time.

As to color? That's anyone's guess. Probably more of mixture of colors as opposed to any one color.


----------

